# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqi-Greqi acarohen marredheniet.

## Arrnubi

*Sipas burimeve të të dy vendeve avionët po kryenin manovra ushtarake

Greqi-Turqi, ndeshen në qiell

Dy avionë ushtarakë të fqinjëve përplasen mbi Egje*


Dy avionë luftarakë F-16, një turk dhe tjetri grek, u për plasën në ajër të martën, ndërsa po ndiqnin njëri-tjetrin në jug të detit Egje, hapësirë për të cilën dy vendet anëtare të NATO-s, grinden prej kohësh. Rrethanat e sakta të përplasjes, në një zonë ku avionët e dy rivalëve të vjetër shpesh ndeshen duke zhvilluar edhe manovra të rrezikshme, nuk u qartësuan menjëherë. Ushtria turke tha se përplasja ishte shkaktuar nga një avion ushtarak grek që kishte ndërhyrë në manovrat turke në hapësirë ndërkombëtare. Një avion F-16, që u përket forcave ajrore turke, është përplasur në ajër me një avion tjetër F-16 që u përket forcave ajrore greke dhe si rezultat, të dy ata janë rrëzuar, tha ushtria turke, duke shtuar gjithsesi, se po hetohej më gjerësisht rreth incidentit. Greqia në anën tjetër, tha se përplasja kishte ndodhur gjatë disa manovrave mbi ishullin grek Karpathos. Kryebashkiaku i ishullit, tha për mediat greke, se banorët e kishin dëgjuar shpërthimin, por nuk kishin parë asgjë. Shpërthimi ishte vënë re edhe nga pasagjerët e një avioni civil që po udhëtonte drejt Kajros. Një fregatë greke, u urdhërua menjëherë të patrullonte përreth ishullit, në afërsi të zonave turistike të shumë frekuentuara të Rodosit dhe brigjeve turke, që të merrte pjesë në kërkime dhe në operacionet e shpëtimit. Edhe anijet turke ishin në pranishme në zonë. Zyrtarët grekë thanë se piloti turk ishte shpëtuar nga një anije e huaj tregtare dhe ishte marrë më pas nga një helikopter i ushtrisë turke, pasi kishte refuzuar të hipte në bordin e një helikopteri shpëtimi grek. Fillimisht, nuk pati asnjë informacion mbi pilotin grek, por më vonë u deklarua se ai kishte humbur jetën. Kjo, pas disa orë kërkimesh në ujërat e detit Egje. Ministri i Jashtëm turk, Abdulla Gyl, kishte telefonuar homologes së tij greke, Dora Bakojanis, që gjendet në një vizitë në Helsinki. Sipas Ministrisë së Jashtme greke, të dy ministrat kishin shprehur keqardhjen e tyre për incidentin dhe kishin rënë dakord se kjo nuk do të prekte përpjekjet për përmirësimin e marrëdhënieve mes tyre. Zëdhënësi i qeverisë greke, Evangelos Antonaros, deklaroi se avionët ishin rrëzuar, pasi gjatë manovrave nuk kishin mundur të evitonin përplasjen e krahëve. Sipas tij, bëhej fjalë për një operacion zbulimi. Të tilla aktivitete zhvillohen shpesh nga të dyja palët, pikërisht për shkak të mosmarrëveshjeve mes tyre lidhur me hapësirën ajrore. Më herët, NATO i ka paralajmëruar të dyja këto vende, se manovra të tilla, janë të rrezikshme. Ndërkohë, ministri turk i Mbrojtjes, Vecdi Gonul, tha se komandantët e ushtrisë greke dhe turke, menjëherë kishin kontaktuar me njëri-tjetrin për të biseduar rreth incidentit, si fryt i masave për rindërtimin e besimit mes ish-rivalëve për të cilat ishte rënë dakord një vit më parë. Këto masa u nënshkruan nga zyrtarët e të dyja vendeve, pikërisht me qëllim evitimin e incidenteve të ngjashme, që sa vinin e shpeshtoheshin. Incidenti i së martës, edhe një herë, nxjerr në pah mosmarrëveshjet e hershme mes Greqisë dhe Turqisë.


*Ankara-Athinë, historia e marrëdhënieve armiqësore*


Dy vendet i janë afruar një lufte të vërtetë në vitin 1996, mbi
ujërat e detit Egje dhe akoma më herët, në vitin 1974, lidhur
me ishullin e Qipros. Lidhjet janë ngrohur gjatë gjashtë viteve të
fundit, pasi Greqia mbështeti anëtarësimin e Turqisë në Bashkimin
Evropian, por tensionet mbi çështjet territoriale mbeten ende të
larta. Analistët thonë se incidente të tilla, sigurisht që do të ndikojnë
në marrëdhëniet mes dy vendeve. Ky incident, nuk është aspak i
mirë, thotë Thanos Veremis, nga Fondacioni Helenik për Politikën
e Jashtme dhe atë Evropiane. Unë mendoj se ai do të rrisë frustrimin
grek. Një zgjidhje e mosmarrëveshjeve territoriale dhe ato të
sovranitetit ajror, evitohet nga të dyja vendet. Greqia pretendon
një zonë prej 10 miljesh përreth brigjeve të saj, por Turqia njeh vetëm
një zonë prej gjashtë miljesh. Turqia thotë se ajo ka të drejtën të
përdorë për trajnime apo manovrime hapësirën ajrore ndërkombëtare.
Në anën tjetër, Athina, çdo ditë, nis në fluturim avionë
ushtarakë për të ndaluar avionët turq të hyjnë në hapësirën ajrore
të ishujve të saj. Turqia mohon faktin se fluturimet janë dhunim i
territorit grek, duke deklaruar se ajo përdor vetëm hapësirën ajrore
ndërkombëtare. Këto manovra, shumë shpesh vënë përballë të dyja
palët jo vetëm në ajër, por edhe në diplomaci. Ankaraja dhe Athina,
shpesh këmbejnë nota proteste, por pa ndonjë reflektim konkret.
Në janar 1996, u desh ndërhyrja e SHBA-së për të shuar një konflikt
të mundshëm, mes dy anëtarëve të NATO-s.

----------


## i_pakapshem

Ajo eshte gjithe puna se jane te dy antare te NATOs.  Te mos ishte kshu i kishe Tanket turke ne Athine brenda javes.  Po qente greke e krruajne me turkun se e din qe amerikani shkon e i ul nervat turqve, po te vazhdojne kshu se do ta shohin pastaj fuqine e ushtrise me te forte ne Europe.

----------


## Hyllien

Per 6 km uje zihen... ku me zhvat toka

----------


## Labeati

Une nuk jam ndonji pro-grek e as pro-turk po per hir te se vertetes historike, per me kene i pa-anshem Turqia duhet ta njofi te drejten e sovranitetit grek mbi token dhe ujrat greke.

Jo vetem ishujt por gjithe bregu i Egjeut ka qene banuar prej grekesh derisa turqit i shpopulluan mbi bazen e shkembimit te popullsise me 1923.

Boll 500 vjet u rane ne qafe popujve autokton... tashti prap gati per sherr.

Moren, azine e vogel... pushtuan Kostandinopojen, u hypen ne qaf per 500 vjet, i debuan prej tokave te veta, u moren edhe gjysen e qipros se helbete ardhacaket turq kane ndertu shtepija aty... tashti edhe ujnat na delkan nderkombetare (dmth turke... se vec Turqia perzihet aty).

Une kam respekt per shtetin modern turk por reminishencat e ish-kalifatit osman ngrejne prap krye ne ate vend ku 70% e popullsise jane injorante, por megjithate po trokasin tek dera qe te hyjne ne Europe.

----------


## Lioness

> Ajo eshte gjithe puna se jane te dy antare te NATOs.  Te mos ishte kshu i kishe Tanket turke ne Athine brenda javes.  Po qente greke e krruajne me turkun se e din qe amerikani shkon e i ul nervat turqve, po te vazhdojne kshu se do ta shohin pastaj fuqine e ushtrise me te forte ne Europe.


Lol, po mendoja dje kur pashe lajmin, thashe ne forumin shqiptar do shprehen menjehere, edhe sikur qeverite perkatese te anashkalojne ne paqe kete incident. 
i_pakapshem, nuk e di nese e lexove artikullin me larte por ne kete rast ashtu si ne raste te tjera, eshte i njejti senario: avionet turq shkojne ne "zonen internacionale ajrore" qe i bie mbi Greqine, dhe pastaj avionet greke i ndjekin jashte saj.  Kane kohe qe luajne nga keto lojra, aq sa aviatoret njohin njeri-tjetrin me emra (kuptohet me kodet perkatese.)  Fatkeqesisht kesaj rradhe perfundoi tragjikisht.  Per me teper keto lloj manovrash vecse kushtojne leke te dyja paleve.  Nejse, ekziston nje konflikt midis dy vendeve persa i perket zones ajrore, por ne vitet e fundit jane evituar perplasjet.  

PS:  Persa i perket pretendimit te Turqise se fluturojne ne zonen internacionale, mendo sikur ne US, avione ushtarake meksikane apo kanadeze (apo le ta zeme iraniane meqe per momentin US s'i ka punet mire me Iranin) te fluturojne mbi US edhe pse eshte zone internacionale.  Cfare do behej?  Zona eshte internacionale per avionet civile, jo per avione ushtarake qe te hyjne e dalin kur u do qejfi.  Me specifikisht meqe solla kete analogji, ne qarqet e qeverise meksikane jane shfaqur shqetesime per propozimin e ri te Bushit qe do levize 6000 trupa ne kufi, sipas ketyre qarqeve kjo mund te shihet terthorazi si deklarate lufte, mgjth te gjithe e dime qe s'eshte realisht e vertete, por sipas ligjeve internacionale teorikisht eshte mundesi.  U zgjata pak, por si perfundim do thosha qe te shohim hallet tona, pa Greqia dhe Turqia ate pune kane.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Lol, po mendoja dje kur pashe lajmin, thashe ne forumin shqiptar do shprehen menjehere, edhe sikur qeverite perkatese te anashkalojne ne paqe kete incident. 
> i_pakapshem, nuk e di nese e lexove artikullin me larte por ne kete rast ashtu si ne raste te tjera, eshte i njejti senario: avionet turq shkojne ne "zonen internacionale ajrore" qe i bie mbi Greqine, dhe pastaj avionet greke i ndjekin jashte saj.  Kane kohe qe luajne nga keto lojra, aq sa aviatoret njohin njeri-tjetrin me emra (kuptohet me kodet perkatese.)  Fatkeqesisht kesaj rradhe perfundoi tragjikisht.  Per me teper keto lloj manovrash vecse kushtojne leke te dyja paleve.  Nejse, ekziston nje konflikt midis dy vendeve persa i perket zones ajrore, por ne vitet e fundit jane evituar perplasjet.  
> 
> PS:  Persa i perket pretendimit te Turqise se fluturojne ne zonen internacionale, mendo sikur ne US, avione ushtarake meksikane apo kanadeze (apo le ta zeme iraniane meqe per momentin US s'i ka punet mire me Iranin) te fluturojne mbi US edhe pse eshte zone internacionale.  Cfare do behej?  Zona eshte internacionale per avionet civile, jo per avione ushtarake qe te hyjne e dalin kur u do qejfi.  Me specifikisht meqe solla kete analogji, ne qarqet e qeverise meksikane jane shfaqur shqetesime per propozimin e ri te Bushit qe do levize 6000 trupa ne kufi, sipas ketyre qarqeve kjo mund te shihet terthorazi si deklarate lufte, mgjth te gjithe e dime qe s'eshte realisht e vertete, por sipas ligjeve internacionale teorikisht eshte mundesi.  U zgjata pak, por si perfundim do thosha qe te shohim hallet tona, pa Greqia dhe Turqia ate pune kane.


Lioness avionet turq e dhunojne hapsiren greke tere kohe, biles ndonjehere fluturojne edhe mbi Athine, dhe greket te gjithe e bejne ne b..... lol Njehere tjeter kur ndodhi e njejta gje por kte here nje F-14 kishte hyre ne hapsiren greke, greku mundoi ta debonte dhe duke bere manovra vet ra ne det dhe vdiq.  Greket e bene hero kombtar.  :pa dhembe:  

Puna eshte ktu, avionet kanadeze dhe meksikane kurr se dhunojne hapsiren ajrore amerikane, jo se smund por nuk ju a mban.  Ne te njejten kohe avionet amerikane dhunojne hapsira ajrore ne te tere boten dhe s'kuxon njeri ti vej ne shinjester dhe jo me tju qelloj.  Njesoj me turqit pak a shume.  Kur forcat e armatosura te vendit tend jane me te fortat ne rajon, mund te besh kshu gjerash.  Mua me behet qejfi njehere qe turqit tallen me greket kshu.  Sic thashe mos te ishte per faktin qe jane ne NATO, do shifje tanke turk ne Athine brenda nje jave.

----------


## Labeati

> Sic thashe mos te ishte per faktin qe jane ne NATO, do shifje tanke turk ne Athine brenda nje jave.


"Te kishte pas halla k'oqe ... do ta thirrshin xhaxha"

----------


## Lioness

Po te mos ishte NATO ... lol, do shifje tanke turq ne Athine  :ngerdheshje: .  

A thua u qan syri akoma turqeve per Ballkanin?  Mbase e kane kaluar epoken e jenicereve, supozohet lol.  Aman me keto teori ...

----------


## Lioness

PS: per ate aviatorin, mos e ke fjalen qe u be hero se pas manovrave, avioni pesoi deme, dhe qe te evitonte rrezimin ne nje zone te populluar, ku mund te kishin vdekur shume njerez te pafajshem, aviatori u perplas diku tjeter, dhe dmth praktikisht vrau veten, qe te mos merrte ne qafe te tjere?  Nqs flet per kete rast, domosdo dhe ne Shqiperi do ta kishim bere nje gje te tille per nje akt sublim.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> "Te kishte pas halla k'oqe ... do ta thirrshin xhaxha"


Hajde analogji hajde! :sarkastik:  

Ju qan Lioness dhe ca te qare, por me greket e kane si puna e "kujto qenin e kap shkopin"  :pa dhembe:  Po vallai sado qe jane ne NATO, po te vazhdojne greket te bejne kshu gjera kane per ta ngrene, heret a vone.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> PS: per ate aviatorin, mos e ke fjalen qe u be hero se pas manovrave, avioni pesoi deme, dhe qe te evitonte rrezimin ne nje zone te populluar, ku mund te kishin vdekur shume njerez te pafajshem, aviatori u perplas diku tjeter, dhe dmth praktikisht vrau veten, qe te mos merrte ne qafe te tjere?  Nqs flet per kete rast, domosdo dhe ne Shqiperi do ta kishim bere nje gje te tille per nje akt sublim.


A eshte versioni grek i ngjarjes ky?! :uahaha:  S'eshte ashtu fare, thjesht duke u munduar te ishte kembe me kembe me turkun dhe manovrat e tij, ra se ishte i paafte.  Avioni s'pesoi asnje dem.

----------


## Lioness

> Hajde analogji hajde! 
> 
> *Ju qan Lioness dhe ca te qare*, por me greket e kane si puna e "kujto qenin e kap shkopin"  Po vallai sado qe jane ne NATO, po te vazhdojne greket te bejne kshu gjera kane per ta ngrene, heret a vone.


Cfare bene mo dhe ti, se po ia fut kodra pas bregut.  Po mbrojne hapesiren e tyre ajrore.  

Dhe sa per faktorin NATO, ndoshta ke te drejte, do vijne ne Athine dhe pastaj do vijne dhe ne Tirane, e le te ulen kembekryq per nja 500 vjete te tjera.  Te qan syri ty per kete?!  Epo pike e zeze pfffff.

----------


## Lunesta

Lajme te tilla me kujtojne ato pizevenget e lagjes qe i blen babi tomatik per ditelibnje dhe ata si qamushe provinciale dalin e frikesojne femijet e tjere. Ne rastin konkret, turqit ikin blejne avion F16 tek amerika (sepse vete skane aq tru) sa ta bejne vete avionin)  dhe pastaj si mendjeshkrete qe jane dalin e bejne idiotlleqe te tilla. Kjo tregon sa prapa jane ne vizion dhe mendim turqit qe akoma kujtojne se respektin dhe nderimin ta jep forca e jo truri dhe arsyeja. Pastaj habiten turqit qe 63% e Komunitetit Evropian jane kunder futjes se tyre ne BE. Cti doje evropa keta cuba qe dine vetem te bejne sherr por ama sja pret rradakja te kontribojne me dicka pozitive? Gjermania eshte shtet me te vertete i fuqishem por se degjojme kurre te shpenzoje me miliarda euro ne ushtri dhe te mos kete buke te haje (si bejne anadollaket turke). Kjo tregon se Gjermania eshte shtet i pjekur, ndersa per Turqin me duket se akoma po jeton fazen e adoleshences se vone.

Sa per ata druvare qe bejne hipoteza per tanke turke ne athine brenda javes e ku di une do thoja qe nje shtet sado i vogel te jete kur sulmohet pa te drejte behet nje dhe ska superfuqi ne bote ta munde pasi duhet te zhduket edhe pika e fundit e gjakut qe te shkele kemba turke prape ne ballkan. Ne L2B Gjermania luften me te ashper e beri per pushtimin e Greqise dhe kete e kam studiuar ne shkolle. Me mijera greke kane dhene jeten duke mbrojtur cdo pellembe toke greke qe merte gjermani. Kur gjermani ka patur kaq probleme ne greqi merre me mend ti cfare mund te beje nje ushtri aziatike qe cdo arme e ka te blere nga 'kaurret'.

Nuk do bejne kurre hajer turqit po nuk i treguan evropes qe sjane me femije zevzeke qe dine vetem te bejne potere, por edhe partnere te barabarte ne ndertimin e nje evrope moderne.

----------


## Julius

> Ajo eshte gjithe puna se jane te dy antare te NATOs.  Te mos ishte kshu i kishe Tanket turke ne Athine brenda javes.  Po qente greke e krruajne me turkun se e din qe amerikani shkon e i ul nervat turqve, po te vazhdojne kshu se do ta shohin pastaj fuqine e ushtrise me te forte ne Europe.



Je jashte orbite krejtesisht.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Cfare bene mo dhe ti, se po ia fut kodra pas bregut.  Po mbrojne hapesiren e tyre ajrore.  
> 
> Dhe sa per faktorin NATO, ndoshta ke te drejte, do vijne ne Athine dhe pastaj do vijne dhe ne Tirane, e le te ulen kembekryq per nja 500 vjete te tjera.  Te qan syri ty per kete?!  Epo pike e zeze pfffff.


Lioness, je mese e zgjuar xhan dhe mund ta kapesh postimin tim.  Bie fjala qe do vene ne Athine, po nuk eshte se do shkojne me vertet.  Thjesht do shkatrrojne forcat ajrore te Greqise.

Sa per mbrojtjen e hapsires ajrore, kto gjera ndodhin pikerisht sepse hapsira ajrore s'eshte *percaktuar*.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Je jashte orbite krejtesisht.


Hajde more zotri na thuaj se ku eshte orbita. :sarkastik:  

p.s. Mos te ka lare dhe ty trurin greket gje?

----------


## Lioness

> Sa per mbrojtjen e hapsires ajrore, kto gjera ndodhin pikerisht sepse hapsira ajrore s'eshte *percaktuar*.


Me ligj nderkombetar eshte e percaktuar shume qarte si zona ajrore ashtu dhe ajo ujore e Greqise apo vendeve te tjera.  Kur nje ligj internacional nenshkruhet nga 2/3 e shteteve, behet de Juro dhe de Facto ligj nderkombetar.  Turqia nuk e ka nenshkruar ligjin e 1982, dhe si rrjedhim acarimet.  Per me teper, para konfliktit te Qipros, deri ne 1974, Turqia respektoi per shume vjete zonen ajrore 10 km te Greqise.  Acarimet kane ndodhur 30 viteve te fundit.  Para kater vjetesh, nje F-16 turk, desh u perplas me nje avion civil pasagjeresh te Olimpikut, si rrjedhoj i ketyre lojrave qe bejne.  

Dmth te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejte.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Me ligj nderkombetar eshte e percaktuar shume qarte si zona ajrore ashtu dhe ajo ujore e Greqise apo vendeve te tjera.  Kur nje ligj internacional nenshkruhet nga 2/3 e shteteve, behet de Juro dhe de Facto ligj nderkombetar.  Turqia nuk e ka nenshkruar ligjin e 1982, dhe si rrjedhim acarimet.  Per me teper, para konfliktit te Qipros, deri ne 1974, Turqia respektoi per shume vjete zonen ajrore 10 km te Greqise.  Acarimet kane ndodhur 30 viteve te fundit.  Para kater vjetesh, nje F-16 turk, desh u perplas me nje avion civil pasagjeresh te Olimpikut, si rrjedhoj i ketyre lojrave qe bejne.  
> 
> Dmth te rrime shtrember e te flasim drejte.


Me ligje nderkombtare, Cheney dhe Bush jane kriminele lufte dhe duhen te arrestohen dhe te cohen ne Hage.  Apo ndodh kjo gje?
Ligjet nderkombtare dhe organizatat nderkombtare jane jokes sepse nuk i merr njeri parasysh, duke filluar nga Amerika (superfuqia e vetme e botes) qe i thyen te gjitha tere kohen.  Pse duhen turqit ti zbatojne athere kur kane dhe meshtetjen e Amerikes? Ata jane superfuqia e ballkanit, plus qe ushtarakisht jane superfuqia e gjithe evropes.

----------


## Julius

> Hajde more zotri na thuaj se ku eshte orbita. 
> 
> p.s. Mos te ka lare dhe ty trurin greket gje?



jo jo mos ki frike, koken e trupin me uje grek e laj po jo trurin. 
Jane kalamalleqe ato qe shkruan. Ne epoken e sotme nuk behet fjale per te rrahur turku grekun dhe e anasjellta. E ajo qe thua "ushtria me e forte ne Evrope" shiko se te kane genjyer. Turkun ne ushtri e mesojne te dhje,se.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> jo jo mos ki frike, koken e trupin me uje grek e laj po jo trurin. 
> Jane kalamalleqe ato qe shkruan. Ne epoken e sotme nuk behet fjale per te rrahur turku grekun dhe e anasjellta. E ajo qe thua "ushtria me e forte ne Evrope" shiko se te kane genjyer. Turkun ne ushtri e mesojne te dhje,se.


Hajde pastaj na bjer fakte qe te tregojne se kush ka ushtrine me te forte ne Europe.  Kalamanlleqe? hmmmm per ato kalamanlleqet qe them une u vrane dy pilote luftarak po ashtu dhe u shkatrruan dy avione.  Po ate incidentin ne Qipro e digjove, kur nje grek shkoi dhe hypi te shtiza e flamurit turk ne kufirin e vendosur, dhe u mundua ta hiqte flamurin turk, por pa vajtur ne gjysem nje snaiper turk e vrau.  Sjane kalamanlleqe jo, se kto konfrontime te vogla ushtarake ndodhin kudo ne bote pa urdhrat e kryeve te shtetit.  Ushtaret pakistanez dhe indiane tere kohen i leshojne predha dhe murtaja me top njeri tjetrit, ose qellojne me mitroloz dhe automatik.  Behet dha ce te bere fjales bile.  Spaska luftra ne epoken e sotme qe thua ti kshu?

----------

